# Horus Heresy Prospero Battle at Gamesday



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

One of the gamesday tables is a battle between the space wolves and thousand sons, set in the horus heresy. Dan Abnet and Graham mcneil are going to go along and watch the games, and then the best generals on either side will get characters written after them in the horus heresy book.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Nice! Me like. GD UK?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

More than likely. That sounds an awesome thing to do - looking forward to see what they'll do with the pre-Heresy models for it.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

that sounds cool, so they'll be supplying all the stuff and you just go along?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nice way to show case the new space wolves!


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

i'm definetly gonna have a look or have a go.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

If this is so Then I really want to get involved (Space Puppehs for the win :biggrin: )


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice, hope someone takes pictures.
Why does the title have Perturabo in it, the Iron warriors Primarch ?


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Talos said:


> Nice, hope someone takes pictures.
> Why does the title have Perturabo in it, the Iron warriors Primarch ?


I assume the OP meant Prospero, the 1K Sons homeworld.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks like Brother Captain Jezlad will feature in an upcoming story then.

I'll be having some of this! 

When do the tickets go on sale?


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Looks like Brother Captain Jezlad will feature in an upcoming story then.
> 
> I'll be having some of this!
> 
> When do the tickets go on sale?


The tickets are already on sale
I could try an see you then................Well if I knew what you look like <_<


----------



## Uncle Nurgle (Jun 26, 2008)

If I'm correct if you go with either Plaza or Covent Garden's GW bus/coach thing you get the chance to win a sculpt of Magnus the red


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I wish I lived in the UK so I could be a part of this one!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

BDJV said:


> I wish I lived in the UK so I could be a part of this one!


Don't worry-I pretty much guess that everyone here is goin to send picts of GD so as well as the others I'll try and get pics on anything involving the Wolves


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Vanchet said:


> The tickets are already on sale
> I could try an see you then................Well if I knew what you look like <_<


He will be the one wearing the pink shirt lol.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll be the best looking bloke in the building :wink:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> I'll be the best looking bloke in the building :wink:


Only because im not attending


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll be the one wandering around with the riduculas hair and wearing a hat <_<


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Lol i wanna win just so they have to name someone Assault Sergeant Bon Jovi! I really can't wait to go this year. Also the Bricks and Mortar store will be open by then so i get an exuse to paint loads of Space Wolves, for display of course.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll be the one sitting on his case, wondering where to go first, and lugging around a fire hydrant

Should be a better GD than last year. I'll actually get some cash in order to buy stuff this time >_>


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> I'll be the best looking bloke in the building :wink:


sorry jez mate but i might be attending so you'r on to plums boy lol 

we should get the heresy lads that are going to meet up it would be well sweet


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd love some sort of way to afford it...

Or to get the time off work...that'd probably be harder than the money, there are still banks to rob, right? 

Ideally a character based on me would be a Daemon Prince named Th'Eki'NgEl'Ess'ar...wouldn't even mind dying in the book...:biggrin:


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

I just had a nerdgasm.


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

I talked to one of the guys in the London GW (on Oxford Street) last weekend and he confirmed that they are doing the battle. They'll also be doing a drawing for a special Magnus the Red model. One of the regulars at the store is a professional sculptor and did a green-stuff mould of Magnus that they then cast in medal and will be giving away as a prize at Games Day.


----------



## Proccor (Apr 20, 2009)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> I just had a nerdgasm.


heres a towel

but yeah that would be an awesome sight to see! especially if ur the one that wins!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I f I can get there and have to chance to slaughter some Thousand Sons that'll make me happy and If I got the chance to reach Magnus the Red...............I'll scream in delight


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bah, guess who's shipped out the month before =(


----------

